# Web Server Benchmark



## Fleshdoom (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi, I have two architectures to test: Apache+Fpm and Nginx+Fpm. I must test them with an access log replay strategy. 

Here is the format of the log: 

```
00:00:00 virtualhost1.com /static_file_of_5279_bytes.png
00:00:00 virtualhost6.com /script.php?output=17359
00:00:01 virtualhost7.com /static_file_of_595_bytes.png
00:00:01 virtualhost8.com /static_file_of_1899_bytes.png
00:00:01 virtualhost2.com /script.php?output=2486274
```
Does anybody of you know HTTP/WebServer benchmark tools which can set their proper headers by reading the log, and generate the traffic whose rate is based on the timestamp of the log? Or at least benchmark tools which can be easily extended in order to do that? Thanks.


----------

